# Increase my push ups count



## jb7 (10 Sep 2012)

Hello , I found this video ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqHg-aaUQzI&feature=related ) and I was wondering if it was a good way to improve my push ups?

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Towards_the_gap (10 Sep 2012)

Well I cannot watch the video due to DWAN settings, but I do know of one surefire, tried and tested, scientifically proven and mathematically precise way to increase your push-up count. It is also remarkably simple:

DO THEM. More than once a day. Increase the amount daily. That is all.


I'll accept a cheque made payable to 'Simplicity Fitness' for 3 equal payments of $19.99. Have a nice day! ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Sep 2012)

A method that worked for me in the past, for both push ups and sit ups:

Do however many you can until you need to stop. Take that number and divide it in half. Each day do three sets of that half number, with a one minute rest between sets. Increase the number of reps by 10% per week. Within a couple of months you'll have made a significant increase.


----------



## jrst (10 Sep 2012)

It looks like it's a training regime for some one who can already do a decent number of good push ups, not sure if that's you or not.  I know when I started push ups there was no way I could do a diamond push up, I could barely do real push ups.  I used the same thing as ModlrMike, and it definitely worked for me.  Another one a friend recommended that I played around with over the summer is the 100 push ups website.  I found that worked really well, I almost doubled my pushups in a month, but I needed more down time between workouts at the higher levels.


----------



## jb7 (10 Sep 2012)

I can do like 13 diamond push ups , 28 regular and I don't know how many wide push ups, I don't know if it's good for that programe in the video ...

I cheked the 100 push ups web site And I think i'll try it and try the programe in the video 


Sorry again for my english  :sorry:


----------

